# livery yards west yorkshire



## bonnieanme4eva (Mar 2, 2011)

hi,
um i have recently been looking for livery yards/riding stables that are in the barkisland area, but have not found any where close enough to home, know of any were? please let me know,
thanks
:001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Moved this over to horse chat for you in the hope that someone might be able to help


----------



## bonnieanme4eva (Mar 2, 2011)

> lymorelynn said:
> 
> 
> > Moved this over to horse chat for you in the hope that someone might be able to help


thanks i ment to but i forgot


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm not sure where barkisland is but there is a stables/riding school just outside of south elmsall at moorhouse. it's off the a638 road from wakefield to doncaster.


----------



## bonnieanme4eva (Mar 2, 2011)

we are up near the pennines, and thats too far away, thanks for replying though


----------



## HorsinAround (Jan 30, 2012)

You say livery yards or riding stables, which do you need?

There are loads of yards around Barkisland/Greetland/Norland/Luddendenfoot - but I'm not sure what you are looking for! Do you need somewhere to learn to ride? Help out? Keep a pony?


----------

